# pigeon band size?



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

I want to buy some bands for my homers and I dont know what size to buy for them?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Homers need 8mm


----------



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

PhaLee said:


> I want to buy some bands for my homers and I dont know what size to buy for them?


u know u can old band them when they are young baby right?


----------



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

blong what do u mean old band?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think he meant only band them. If you want seamless bands on your birds, you'll have to put them on when they're about 5-8 days old.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Useing old bands only ruins the bird--WRONG date's -messe's up your records
Anything "worth doing" is worth doing it "Right"


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Useing old bands only ruins the bird--WRONG date's -messe's up your records
> Anything "worth doing" is worth doing it "Right"


Thats pretty true.... if you can find old bands, I am sure you can find new bands too


----------

